# Cafetera Siemens



## tazma (Mar 26, 2018)

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar , tengo ésta cafetera TK76K573  , el caso es que hoy no para de saltar éste error.
He  estado toda la tarde limpiando pero nada, a veces si que funciona ya sólo quedaría desmontar , algún  consejo o dónde puedo encontrar esquema de despiece ?   Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

¿ Y cómo sensa si los granos no caen al molino ?


----------



## tazma (Mar 26, 2018)

no entiendo ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

¿ Cómo sabe electrónicamente que no cae el café ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2018)

tazma dijo:


> no entiendo ????


La cafetera debe poseer algún dispositivo que detecte la presencia o no de los granos de café en el molino.
¿ Cual es ?
Si no lo sabes o no lo ves, publica fotos de buena calidad y en foco de la parte interior del molino

En el manual te indica que una causa puede ser que el café no caiga al molino debido a su grasitud natural, están pegajosos y se adhieren a la paredes sin caer.
¿ Intentaste probar con otro tipo de café ?


----------



## tazma (Mar 27, 2018)

hola  gracias por la respuesta  a ver si este finde semana puedo echar un vistazo  
no,no probé otro cafe 
salu2


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2018)

Has verificado que eso sucede, es decir, que no caen los granos de café?


----------



## tazma (Mar 28, 2018)

Hola,  si lo verifiqué, saqué todos los granos, limpié bien el recipiente, pero si los empujo un poco a veces si que los muele.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2018)

tazma dijo:


> hola  si lo verifique saque todos los granos limpie bien el recipiente,pero si los empujo un poco abecés si que los muele


Da la impresión de que existe algún detector que NO detecta de forma segura
Hay que investigar donde se encuentra/como trabaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2018)

Tendrá algún microswitch o lo hará midiendo corriente del motor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tendrá algún microswitch o lo hará midiendo corriente del motor ?


Opción 1: Guta
Opción 2: NO guta


----------



## tazma (Mar 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Da la impresión de que existe algún detector que NO detecta de forma segura
> Hay que investigar donde se encuentra/como trabaja


hola bueno ya e abierto la cafetera  comentar que el molinillo va bien 
ahora verán en la foto los 2 sensores que están enfocados al recipiente del café creo que uno falla pero no estoy seguro en el caso que hubiera que cambiar los sensores  como o donde comprarlos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

Posiblemente el sistema de detección sea ese, un led emisor parpadea a una frecuencia constante y un led receptor recibe esa señal y se la manda al micro.
Prueba a limpiarlos bien a ver que pasa. Ni que decir tiene que el recipiente ¿plástico? debe estar limpio.
Saludos.


----------



## tazma (Mar 30, 2018)

hola ya los limpie  y el recipiente también       yo creo que falla uno


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

Lo de detrás del de la izquierda ¿es otro sensor?
El material de repuesto para ese aparato no tienes mas remedio que pedirlo en la casa. De no ser que esas piezas de aluminio no séan herméticas y se puedan sacar para revisarlos.
Lo que habría que hacer es comprobar si le llega la señal al microprocesador. Revisa conexiones o soldaduras en la placa.


----------



## tazma (Mar 30, 2018)

hola si el de  la izquierda es otro sensor y creo que es el que falla   y no es de aluminio es plástico  lo de la corriente pues no me acorde de mirarlo 
si tengo que perdilos a la casa no hay problema  lo que no veo ninguna referencia sobre  el sensor para pedirlo
salu2


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

El hecho de que no se encienda no quiere decir que esté mal, si es un "receptor" no se enciende, solo recibe señal óptica.
Para que lo entiendas, es una barrera de luz compuesta de un emisor, un haz de luz y un receptor. Uno ilumina y otro transforma la luz en corriente, este último no se enciende.

Yo me refería a que detrás de el de la izquierda parece que hay otro ( dos izquierda y uno derecha).
Por el color parecía alumínio, pero claro es parte de la carcasa de plástico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2018)

Yo comenzaría por desarmar/retirar sensores y proceder a limpiarlos, según el caso con agua y detergente o algún solvente. 
También limpiaría el conducto por donde descienden los granos de café.

Si esto no da resultado ahí recurriría a multímetro.


----------



## tazma (Abr 1, 2018)

hola ya que tengo abrir la cafetera otra vez  are otra pregunta  que se me olvido .en el recipiente donde cae el cafe molido resulta que este cafe molido sale con mucho liquido cual puede ser el problema 
salu2


----------



## teuliman (Oct 29, 2018)

Hola, es la primera vez que uso un foro, tengo un problema con una cafetera Siemens Suspresso s50 . Le reparé  una pérdida a la salida de la caldera , y a los 10 minutos me tiró un error 8,  saco el cuerpo que va  debajo del molinillo , y no me dejo por hacerlo , quedó desplazado el encastre y no hay forma de moverlo , hay algún truco para ésto ? Gracias .


----------

